# Does Screen Printing pay off?



## 205396 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Business Tips, making a successful print studio?*

Sorry for the negative title, but it's more of a draw to get some interesting discussion and success stories going. 

I've been screen printing on & off for around 2 years commercially now, by myself as a one man business, recently (past 5 months) it has been my living. As i say, it's just me that prints, designs does all the prep work, website work, promotion work etc.

I only offer Screen-Printing, no embroidery or any other type of printing, I do print flat stock, high quality halftone artworks, posters, flyers and business cards (for myself as no one ever orders them) I use high grade water based and discharge inks, so all my prints have super soft handles, i try to aim for a high quality print market, my pricing however (I believe is relatively cheap, see here incase you disagree: Print - Crooked Cartoon | Screen-Printing & Design Studio in Manchester)

Recently, i've had a very large influx of orders, and it has been paying off, but at the end of the month I still have no orders lined up for next month, not a problem currently but it will become one if i don't get the business.

I have generated business currently via Facebook adverts, i messaged over 1500 bands, record labels, promotion companies and independent clothing companies, and this is where the majority of my business has come from. Currently i'm running a series of 'advertising' art prints to hang in local coffee shops, venues and studios in the hope that some decent artwork printed well will attract new customers. 

The majority of my business is bands, musicians and the occasional clothing company, i work in close affiliation with Squash clothing company, but that doesn't really offer me more than 1 repeat order a month. Most orders are for 50, one-off single or 2 colour prints, so it's a lot of prep work for minimum payout, doesn't bother me, but i know most screen printing businesses make a living off repeat orders of large amounts.

Now that's my story, has anyone got any advice as to how to make this business actually worth all the work and effort? (in terms of money. It's a satisfying job, so no issues there) 

Is there a trick to getting a constant stream of work? 

How have other screen print studios found and advertised their businesses, made it work, and then obviously expanded?

I'm based in the UK, so i'm not too sure how much other people's stories will correlate to me, but i'm still very interested.


----------



## curtislee23 (Aug 7, 2013)

I checked out your website and gallery. I dig everything you do and defiantly support you printing water based inks to achieve a soft hand. That's desirable anywhere I believe. I work for a company that started out of a basement and now they net a million a month during the busy seasons. I'm not the owner nor do I reap any of the benefits of their success but I do screen print for them on a 40-50 week basis and
I know a lot of there customers came from going to trade shows. Not screen printing trade shows I mean actual advertise your work trade shows our sales team goes to at least 15-20 a year marketing our brand. Granite we do everything from embroidery, screen printing, home décor, jewelry. They started in the college market and went threw a great deal of trouble to get licensing. This all may not apply directly to you but the moral of the story is if you really want to make it a living then advertise your nuts off! Trade shows are for sure where its at. Google and look into sites like this that might have postings. Best of luck in the future I wish you nothing but success!


----------



## 205396 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words there, really appreciate it!

I've heard quite a few success stories of screen printing beginnings, a lot of the suppliers and screen stretch-ers that i get my stock from started out in screen printing beginnings, the UK Hopkins & M&R dealer started in that vein too. 

Trade shows, are one of the things i have never thought about, nor knew were ideal for small businesses, but i'm willing to try anything to make it work for a stable income.

How do you advertise a trade (screen-printing) through a trade show? The majority of trade shows are usually to display items that are for sale? Or am i wrong? 

I guess the best thing would be to attend a trade show that would have some need for screen printing, bring printed examples so the ink handle can be seen and then business cards etc. I will look into this further, thank you for the advice, very helpful.
-Alex


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you focus on contract printing or have you also thought about or already developed your own original line and brand? It looks like you have the skills and talent to do that and it might be a good thing to add to your shopping web page or start an Etsy shop to see if you can supplement the contract printing with shirt sales. You'd be able to reap a good profit margin since you'd do all the designs and you wouldn't have to print a large inventory.



CrookedCartoon said:


> Thanks for the kind words there, really appreciate it!
> 
> I've heard quite a few success stories of screen printing beginnings, a lot of the suppliers and screen stretch-ers that i get my stock from started out in screen printing beginnings, the UK Hopkins & M&R dealer started in that vein too.
> 
> ...


----------



## 205396 (Apr 25, 2013)

I mainly do contract printing, i have printing small runs of 30 and have a few designs i could use, but they're very hard to sell, i have an Etsy store and BigCartel but i know from printing for other small clothing lines how difficult and time consuming it can be to get your clothing line to 'sell'. I think i broke even on a few runs so gave up on that. It's a great idea, but contract printing has more money and more opportunity for expansion within it. Thanks for the suggestion! It'd be great to hear from someone that has made a clothing line work. All the best.



deepbluex said:


> Do you focus on contract printing or have you also thought about or already developed your own original line and brand? It looks like you have the skills and talent to do that and it might be a good thing to add to your shopping web page or start an Etsy shop to see if you can supplement the contract printing with shirt sales. You'd be able to reap a good profit margin since you'd do all the designs and you wouldn't have to print a large inventory.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Business Tips, making a successful print studio?*

I found the graphics (correx sign) side of screen printing easier to promote than the t-shirt side initially. The simple reason being that most of the potential customers are businesses, and are highly visible. There are a million tradesmen or independent estate agents out there who all need regular orders for signs. The amount that you can undercut your digital competition by is so large that sheer greed often encourages a trial order. Print up some samples and walk through the door and say 'hello'. Once you have got your foot in the door then often garment orders will follow.

There is masses of t-shirt work available but it is harder to identify the customer so will take longer to build a regular order book. Many clubs and teams only order once a year, and it is often pure luck if they see your advertising at the time they are ordering.
One problem I have found is that many customers find it hard to understand that they can't have a different name on every garment. 

Make friends with some local print shops and embroiderers. Most won't have screen printing facilities and are often glad to sub-contract larger orders to a local source. You will have to keep your prices keen but it pays the rent. I get plenty of work this way, mainly because like you I only screen print, meaning that I am not in direct competition with them.

Trade shows are great but expensive. I do them regularly, and have done since the 1980's ( as a retailer). Now I exhibit just to advertise the printing. The Cheshire County show will cost about £400 - 500 for a two day show.

There is plenty of work out there, but it will take a year or two to build a business. The trick is to keep things moving during that time. Keep doing what you are doing, and look for some new avenues. Your equipment looks good so I am sure you will succeed.


----------



## 205396 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Business Tips, making a successful print studio?*

That's a good idea too, i never thought of correx signage as a method of business, is it ok to print on? I know it's slightly ribbed (?) and very smooth, would it not make the ink bleed through where there isn't even contact between screen and substrate? I will definitely look into this though.

Are your clients mainly looking for one off signs? or is it a few bulk orders, i always thought 'For Sale' signs were individual to the property they were being hung on, but maybe not, i can print up to A0 in size, so this should be a good source of business, will do a few tests first.

I know exactly what you mean with visibility, potential t-shirt customers could be absolutely anyone, and also no one at the same time, so it's hard to identify when and who needs them.

There are a load of vinyl printing shops in my home town, which i imagine don't get by very easily, but i have found a lot of people ask for a different name on each t-shirt or number, and i simply have to turn them down, on occasion i've told them how much it would cost (I can top and tail a screen so it has a few names per screen and just adjust it accordingly to print the right one per shirt) and it always still works out cheaper than vinyl printing.

As for the Cheshire County show, i'm from Cheshire (Northwich) originally, so might be best to miss that one, especially if you yourself (another printer) have a regular slot, but what exactly is on display at this trade show? Is it just local businesses?

Thanks for the advice, all incredibly helpful, great to see that other people have made this business work!



PatWibble said:


> I found the graphics (correx sign) side of screen printing easier to promote than the t-shirt side initially. The simple reason being that most of the potential customers are businesses, and are highly visible. There are a million tradesmen or independent estate agents out there who all need regular orders for signs. The amount that you can undercut your digital competition by is so large that sheer greed often encourages a trial order. Print up some samples and walk through the door and say 'hello'. Once you have got your foot in the door then often garment orders will follow.
> 
> There is masses of t-shirt work available but it is harder to identify the customer so will take longer to build a regular order book. Many clubs and teams only order once a year, and it is often pure luck if they see your advertising at the time they are ordering.
> One problem I have found is that many customers find it hard to understand that they can't have a different name on every garment.
> ...


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Business Tips, making a successful print studio?*

Correx needs specific solvent ink that air dries quite quickly. Prints fine but you need to go with the corrugation ('flutes'). Apollo inks do a good range. 

Estate agents tend to use a generic sign for residential sales/lettings, max size allowed 0.5m/2 (32" x 24" - £1.35 incl vat). Digital printing has encouraged individual signs, but many agents are comming back round to spot colour signs. Price is one factor, but many have found that too much detail on a sign doesn't 'read well' at 30 mph. 
Most are happy to pay £100 for 15 - 20 one colour signs, as long as you don't try to stick set -up costs on top.
Tradesmen also, and you can usually get an order for work wear as well.

I find business people easier to deal with because they have their businesses to run. What they are buying from me, although important to their image, is merely a peripheral item that occupies no more of their thoughts than the contents of the stationary cupboard. 
They usually have an existing sign or sweatshirt to show you, and just want a quote on a 'like for like' basis. 
By contrast when dealing with a brand, buying t-shirts is (quite rightly) the most important thing that they will do that day.

I don't do the Cheshire show as it is too far from home, it was the nearest example to you that I could find. It is a County Show, so it is based around farming/countryside pursuits. But they are all family days out and attract a good affluent crowd. Many local businesses have promotional stands there, from estate agents to double glazing firms and tradesmen. Probably a bit expensive just as a promotional exercise ( I still defray my costs with a rack of sunglasses), until you are more established. Why not go as a visitor and give out some cards to the exhibitors? Most need work wear and many use signs.

Like I said before, there is plenty of scope for screen printing, but you need to broaden your appeal until whatever you decide is your 'core' business takes off.

With your graphic bench you can add a new revenue stream to your existing business, without compromising what you already have.


----------



## curtislee23 (Aug 7, 2013)

That's exactly rite, its just a display of your work but believe it or not if you spend just a little bit of time setting up your booth to your style and decor it will draw more attention then you might think..the whole point is to get people to know who you are..hire a friend or two to walk around and hand out a flyer or business card. Sounds like a lot of work but honestly there generally a great time and a good way to get to know new people/contacts.


----------



## shreddedwheat (Jun 19, 2014)

Contact some small embroidery shops. I have a fantastic embroidery shop. We also offer DTG. However, we outsource all of our screen printing. In return, we get all of their embroidery work (which doesn't amount to much at all - but I still have the benefit of an awesome screen printer). I'm his third largest customer - way more than enough to pay the bills.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

shreddedwheat said:


> Contact some small embroidery shops. I have a fantastic embroidery shop. We also offer DTG. However, we outsource all of our screen printing. In return, we get all of their embroidery work (which doesn't amount to much at all - but I still have the benefit of an awesome screen printer). I'm his third largest customer - way more than enough to pay the bills.


I have found this a great way to get business. 
Plenty of print shops and embroiderers don't have (or want) a screen printing operation. It involves buckets of ink, and chemicals, and pressure washers, none of which mix well with expensive DTG or embroidery machinery. Consequently they have no facility for volume, lower value printing.
One thing that I have found is that the other shop often wants to supply the garment, so you are only earning on your print price. That works fine for me, as most of the work I get is for mid sized orders (50+ pieces) and upwards. Just make sure they supply an over run of blanks to cover any mistakes.


----------



## shreddedwheat (Jun 19, 2014)

PatWibble said:


> I have found this a great way to get business.
> Plenty of print shops and embroiderers don't have (or want) a screen printing operation. It involves buckets of ink, and chemicals, and pressure washers, none of which mix well with expensive DTG or embroidery machinery. Consequently they have no facility for volume, lower value printing.
> One thing that I have found is that the other shop often wants to supply the garment, so you are only earning on your print price. That works fine for me, as most of the work I get is for mid sized orders (50+ pieces) and upwards. Just make sure they supply an over run of blanks to cover any mistakes.


Yes. And from my perspective (embroiderer and dtg) you are correct. I have no desire to get involved in another printing method. My screen printer gives me contract pricing, that actually makes my quote come in about .5 per shirt under his end sale price. That's takes out any element of competition between us. If he gets the order, he wins. If I get the order, we both win. So, essentially, I act as a salesperson for him. He still sells direct, but I supply him with plenty of work. I always provide my own garments. No exceptions. He is in the next town - so technically, between the two of us, we have a huge market share. It works beautifully for both of us.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

shreddedwheat said:


> He is in the next town


And that is probably one of the key points. Find one or maybe two embroiderers or print-shops in each adjacent town or district. It gives them an edge over their competitors, and in the long run you will benefit with more orders.


----------



## 205396 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Business Tips, making a successful print studio?*

Where do you stock your ink from? I know plenty of good places for fabric or posters inks, but not for solvent inks! Permaset, the fabric ink i use works very well on wood, plastic and even metal, maybe it would ok on Correx? Either way the emulsion i use is water and solvent resistant, so it's perfect for this. And what do you mean 'go with' the corrugation, as in having it vertical or horizontal if you get me? Where do you get your plastic-stock from too? Found a few websites, but obviously i'd need it cutting to size before printing.

Sounds like a rather good way too get a foot in the door, i prefer dealing with businesses SO much more, the amount of horrible quality scans and JPGs i've received and had to send back explaining the meaning of PPI and DPI is ridiculous.. Businesses never fail on knowing exactly what they want and how to sort the files out properly.

Spot colour signs might be an issue, i can get ink professionally mixed from my supplier, but its expensive (£30 - £40) do Apollo inks spot match colours?

As for embroiderers and DTG workshops, another great idea that i'm going to look straight into, especially working from the centre of Manchester gives me an edge to find a lot of little places that do this but have no need or means of screen printing. I get the odd offer for embroidery but i usually just pass on it, but i could make a relatively large network if i passed on the requests i do get to an embroiderer.

Thank you all for the advice, im going to get moving in these directions right away.



PatWibble said:


> Correx needs specific solvent ink that air dries quite quickly. Prints fine but you need to go with the corrugation ('flutes'). Apollo inks do a good range.
> 
> Estate agents tend to use a generic sign for residential sales/lettings, max size allowed 0.5m/2 (32" x 24" - £1.35 incl vat). Digital printing has encouraged individual signs, but many agents are comming back round to spot colour signs. Price is one factor, but many have found that too much detail on a sign doesn't 'read well' at 30 mph.
> Most are happy to pay £100 for 15 - 20 one colour signs, as long as you don't try to stick set -up costs on top.
> ...


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Business Tips, making a successful print studio?*

I think Apollo will mix colours, but it is not something I have ever needed. Most small firms don't worry too much about precise colour matching. Best to use proper correx ink, as it is very durable for outside use. Just keep the ink moving, back flood and get some good ventilation/extraction. An inline extractor fan and trunking costs about £60 from Screwfix.com.
Print with tour squeegee at 90 degrees to the direction of the corrugations.
Use 90t or higher mesh.
MDP supplies sell the correx pre-cut, which is what makes it sooo easy. Just print direct to substrate, no laminating or cutting. The digital guys can't compete on simple signs, unless they have machinery costing several hundred thousand pounds.

Good luck, go and see what you can do.


----------



## 205396 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Business Tips, making a successful print studio?*

I'm used to keeping the ink moving and making that back-flood THICK due to using water-based inks for my garments (They have a huge problem with drying in, but if you keep a decent flood layer, you're always ok.)

The extractor fan idea was something that was suggested to me actually, or just a standard standing fan, because when i print multiple colours onto black and have to flash a white base, being a one man print job, i have no cool down station for my platen, so before printing onto my flashed white base, i have to leave it for a minute whilst it cools down (to prevent my next screens from getting to hot and drying in) an extractor fan was one way i was told i could minimize cool down times, so that's something i need i think.

And tour squeegee? Would a Square edge do? i have a few D-Blades knocking around but never found a use for them as they deposit far too much ink.

I have 71t for all my fabric prints and 120t for all my poster and paper prints, reckon this Apollo ink would do fine through a 120t mesh?

I will try this out on the weekend, make a sign for my workshop and see how it fares. Thanks for the advice, really interested in trying this now.

Best of luck too.



PatWibble said:


> I think Apollo will mix colours, but it is not something I have ever needed. Most small firms don't worry too much about precise colour matching. Best to use proper correx ink, as it is very durable for outside use. Just keep the ink moving, back flood and get some good ventilation/extraction. An inline extractor fan and trunking costs about £60 from Screwfix.com.
> Print with tour squeegee at 90 degrees to the direction of the corrugations.
> Use 90t or higher mesh.
> MDP supplies sell the correx pre-cut, which is what makes it sooo easy. Just print direct to substrate, no laminating or cutting. The digital guys can't compete on simple signs, unless they have machinery costing several hundred thousand pounds.
> ...


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Business Tips, making a successful print studio?*



CrookedCartoon said:


> And tour squeegee
> 
> 
> Best of luck too.


 Spelling mistake - I meant YOUR squeegee. 

Don't use a d-cut blade as it will lay down too much ink on a rigid substrate.

120t will be good.

You need the extractor because the correx ink dries by solvent evaporation, and the fumes will build up if not extracted. Without one you will get as high as a kite.

Go and get one pot of ink and 20 or 30 pieces of correx and practice. 

Finally have you considered cotten tote bags/shoppers? Good volume line, usually less than 50p wholesale.

Subscribe to 'Printwear and Promotion' and 'Images' magazines (both free).


----------

